# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kronikë e Zezë (Tmerri i çdo dite)

## Dito

Shpresoj qe kjo teme te zere nje vend te rendesishem ne kete forum dhe mos paragjykohet nga drejtuesit e forumit pasi ketu besoj do shohim tmerrin e vendit tone per te kuptuar sa mafioze apo edhe te eger jemi bere.

Secili prej jush te sjelle ngjarjet e renda te ketij vendi, por te faktuara te pakten nga nje burim serioz.

Te shohim shqiperine ashtu sic eshte me te mirat dhe te keqiat e saj.

----------


## Dito

Kamëz, ekzekutim me armë në një lokal


Një i ri u vra mbrëmjen e së premtes, rreth orës 23, në një lokal nate në zonën e Kamzës. Viktima është shtetasi Armando Frroku, i cili u qëllua me armë zjarri. 

Vrasja dyshohet se ka ndodhur pas një konflikti të castit mes disa të rinjsh. Forcat e policisë së rrethit të Tiranës shkuan menjëherë në vendngjarje, ku arrestuan shtetasin Kujtim Prenga. 

Bëhet e ditur se Prenga është punonjës i policisë ushtarake. Policia njofton gjithashtu se vrasja është kryer me armë të tipit pistoletë.

Vrasja në fjalë ndodhi rreth dy orë më vonë pas asaj të regjistruar në Elbasan, e cila tronditi qytetin. 

40-vjeçari Ilir Rexhepi u qëllua me pistoletë teksa ishte duke hipur në automjetin e tij, i parkuar anës rrugës, në qendër të qytetit, pranë lagjes “Vullnetari”. 

Ende nuk janë identifikuar personat që qëlluan mbi viktimën, por deri më tani është bërë i mundur shoqërimi i 15 personave në komisariatin e policisë. 

Dyshohet se autorët e ekzekutimit e kishin ndjekur viktimën dhe pasi Rexhepi doli nga një lokal, një breshëri plumbash u derdh në drejtim te tij. 

Autorët u larguan me një mjet në drejtim të paditur dhe se policia është vënë në kërkim të tyre. Ndonëse 40-vjeçari u transportua urgjentisht për në spitalin Kirurgjik të Elbasanit, pas ndërhyrjes ai gjeti vdekjen. 


Top-channell

----------


## Dito

Një vrasje me armë zjarri ka tronditur qytetin e Elbasanit mbrëmjen e së premtes. 

40-vjeçari Ilir Rexhepi është qëlluar me pistoletë gjatë momentit që ka qenë duke hipur në automjetin e tij, i parkuar anës rrugës, në qendër të qytetit, pranë lagjes “Vullnetari”. 

Burime nga policia bëjnë me dije se ende nuk janë identifikuar personat që kanë qëlluar mbi viktimën, por deri më tani është bërë i mundur shoqërimi i 15 personave në Komisariatin e Policisë. 

Dyshohet se personat, ende të paidentifikuar, e kanë ndjekur viktimën 
dhe pasi Rexhepi ka dalë nga një lokal, një breshëri plumbash u derdh në drejtim te tij. Mësohet se autorët janë larguar me një mjet në drejtim të paditur dhe se policia është vënë në ndjekje të tyre.  

Ndonëse 40-vjeçari është transportuar urgjentisht për në spitalin Kirurgjik të Elbasanit, pas ndërhyrjes ai ka gjetur vdekjen. 

Viktima ishte presidenti i një shoqërie të Policisë private në qytet dhe njëkohësisht është vëllai i ish-policit të vrarë dy vjet më parë Roland Rexhepi, i njohur ndryshe si Doda. 

Gjyqi i Dodës ende nuk ka përfunduar, ndonëse ka ndodhur që në 22 Korrik të 2009. Praprakisht, dyshohet se pista e vrasjes ka qenë për hakmarrje, por zyrtarisht ende nuk është konfirmuar asgjë.

----------


## Dito

Konflikti për pronësine e një trualli ku po ndërtohej një pallat i ka marrë jetën 52-vjecarit Ardian Dervishaj në qytetin e Vlorës. 

Dervishaj ishte ndertues dhe kishte marre disa kohe me pare nje truall nga shtetasi Adnand Gori 31 vjec, i cili per policine eshte autori vrasjes. Konfliktet per perqindjen e ndarjes se ndertimit bene qe 31-vjecari pasditen e djeshme te qellonte me arme zjarri 52-vjecarin. 

Ngjarja ndodhi ne periferi te qytetit te Vlores, ne rrugen transballkanike kur viktima ndodhej prane pallatit qe po ndertohej. Ai eshte takuar me 31-vjecarin, me te cilin kishte debate te vazhdueshme per 
 ceshtjen e te drejtave qe vijne nga trualli ndertimit. 

Ne debat e siper 31-vjecari ka qelluar me pistolete ndertuesin, i cili ka marre plage te rende. Ngjarja ndodhi ne oren 14:00 dhe ne oren 19:00 pas shume perpjekjeve nga ana e mjekeve per t'i shpetuar jeten, 52-vjecari vdiq. 

Policia arriti te identifikoje autorin e krimit dhe e ka shpallur ate ne kerkim. 31 vjecari Adnand Gori pasi qelloi me arme u largua ne drejtim te paditur.

----------


## Dito

Një atentat me armë zjarri është regjistruar në orët e vona të mbrëmjes së të hënës në Bulqizë, ku si pasojë kanë mbetur të plagosur dy persona, njëri prej të cilëve biznesmen i kromit. 

Burime policore lokale njoftojnë se shtetasit Diamant Tranci dhe Luan Drenova janë qëlluar me armë automatike nga persona që po udhëtonin me një makinë tip fuoristradë. 

Sipas burimeve, dy të plagosurit janë dërguar në Spitalin Ushtarak në Tiranë, pasi për shkak të plagëve të marra kishin nevojë për trajtim të specializuara. 

Burimet shtojnë më tej se agjentë të antikrimit po hetojnë për të zbardhur shkaqet e ngjarjes dhe për të identifikuar autorët 

e atentatit, që dyshohet të jetë kryer në kuadër të konflikteve për kontrollin e kromit. 

Atentate të tilla janë pothuajse në rend të ditës në vend dhe ndryshe nga këtë herë, në ditët e kaluara kanë përfunduar me vrasjen e disa qytetarëve. 

Katër ditë më parë, në një nga rrugët kryesore të qytetit të Shkodrës, një person u vra dhe një tjetër u plagos në një atentat që kishte në sfond gjakmarrjen. 

Viktima, shtetasi Nush  Gjerkaj, i cili punonte si shofer autoshkolle, ishte duke pirë kafe me një kolegun e tij, kur brenda në lokal u fut një person dhe e qëlloi disa herë me pistoletë. 

Ndërsa më herët gjatë muajit, në fshatin Gjegjan pranë qytetit të Pukës, një 60-vjecar u ekzekutua me një plumb të vetëm në kokë. 

Që atëherë, ende nuk është zbuluar se cilat ishin shkaqet që sollën vrasjen e shtetasit Gjon Prendi dhe as se cilët mund të jenë autorët e këtij akti kriminal.

----------


## agas

Vrasjet qe po ndodhin ne shqiperi jane bere dicka e zakoneshme dhe njerzit sikur jane ambientuar me kete duhuri.Vritet njeriu sikur te ishte zog pule dhe askush nga organet shteterore muk mban pergjegjesi ,por edhe ne te njejten kohe  nuk analizon shkaqet pse ndodhin keto ngjarje tragjike.E keshtu, kronologjia  e ngjarjes vazhdon duke pritur vrasjen e rradhes.

----------


## Endri_

E forta eshte se ne bilancin vjetor kte vit te policise shqiptare na dolen me 87% sukses ne kapjen e kriminelve lol ,kur vrasjet me te famshme mafioze ne shqiperi sot e ksaj dite akoma sjane zbardh. Kto mesa shof llogarisin si sukses kapjen e xhepistave ne autobuza ,kapjen e hajdutve te makinave , nderkohe per vrasjet ne mes te dites sjane te afte te nxjerrin asnje piste te mundshme se kush qysh tek e vrau? Thjesht dalin me deklereta si ajo e halimit qe tha UNE PREMTOJ QE vrasesit e Konomit do ti sjell para ligjit. Ku i ke o buf?

Nejse si perfundim shqiperia eshte kthy ne nje New mexico te vogel ose ne nje Rio e ballkanit ku vrasjet sa vijne e po shtohen.

----------


## Labiiiii

shqiptaret mbasi u vrane mire e mire per kurva, tani po vriten per toka. Ligji 7501, i ka fututur shqiptaret ne nje hasmeri shekullore, dhe kete, ashtu si dhe 1997-ta, eshte merit e PPSH-se, qe sot ka emrin PSSH, me me krye kanibalin fotos nano.
Ju kuqalalashet e mesiperm fajin e kane ata qe ju mbeshtisni, sepse me armet qe ju hapet depot dhe me ligjet tuaja ne fuqi, po vriten shqiptaret...

----------


## TetovaMas

Ky shtete i vrasesve dhe i xhungles ,duhet me deomos te sundohet administrohet nga ushtare dhe polici te huaj Nderkombetare , per ndryshe kjo popullate do te sakatosen ne pergjithesi.

Funkcionaret shqipetare jane fajtore per gjithe keto vrasje te pa kuptimta .

----------


## agas

> shqiptaret mbasi u vrane mire e mire per kurva, tani po vriten per toka. Ligji 7501, i ka fututur shqiptaret ne nje hasmeri shekullore, dhe kete, ashtu si dhe 1997-ta, eshte merit e PPSH-se, qe sot ka emrin PSSH, me me krye kanibalin fotos nano.
> Ju kuqalalashet e mesiperm fajin e kane ata qe ju mbeshtisni, sepse me armet qe ju hapet depot dhe me ligjet tuaja ne fuqi, po vriten shqiptaret...


Shume dakord me keto qe ke shkruar,por ke harruar te permendesh gjysmen tjeter te PPSH.Nuk besoj se te ngelet qejfi qe ta plotesoj une.Eshte edhe PD me ne krye S.Berishen.

----------


## agas

Kush e vrau oficerin e policisë Naim Hyska?

Nga Bujar Ramaj 

Dikush mund të thotë se ai nuk është i vrarë, ai është i plagosur.
Ai është i vrarë, sepse u nis për tu vrarë dhe po lufton me vdekjen nga një plumb që i ka përshkruar kafkën tej përtej, vetëm Zoti dhe shkenca mund ta shpëtojë.
Ai është i vrarë dyfish, sepse në skenën makabre të vrasjes së tij mori pjesë dhe djali dymbëdhjetëvjeçar, që aq shumë e adhuronte babain e tij e që ëndërronte ndoshta të bëhej oficer policie si babai, por kjo vrasje e vrau dhe këtë filizë në shpirt, duke menduar tani vetëm për gjakun dhe jetën e babait të tij.
Ai është vrarë, se ka lënë të vrarë shpirtërisht familjen e tij dhe babain tetëdhjetëvjeçar, në pritje natë e ditë te porta e spitalit, se ndoshta oficer Naimi do të zgjohet nga gjumi tepër i dhimbshëm që ai po përjeton.
Ai është i vrarë, se vrau shpirtërisht shokët, kolegët, miqtë, bashkëfshatarët dhe mbarë opinionin shqiptar. 
Ai është i vrarë, sepse u vra një shërbëtor i shtetit, u plagos vetë siguria e shtetarëve të këtij shteti.
Ai është vrarë, sepse po kalon dhimbjen më të rëndë të jetës në përpjekje për shpëtim. Pavarësisht se kush është autori i dorës kriminale, ai u vra nga krimi, nga urrejtja, nga pasiguria, nga indiferentizmi ynë, duke u vrarë një oficer policie është vrarë siguria jonë.
Naim Hyska është një oficer njëzetvjeçar në shërbim të shtetit dhe popullit, një nga oficerët më të bukur dhe më trima të policisë, një oficer që më 1998-n në Vlorë në qytetin e tij u përplas me shkelës të ligjit dhe në kushtet e një agresioni për ti marrë jetën, ai kundërvepron me shpejtësi. Naimi ka shërbyer nga pika më e largët e Shqipërisë, nga Konispoli e deri në Tropojë, duke kërkuar vetëm në emër të ligjit dhe rendit.
Kush e qëlloi Naimin është pyetja që na mundon, sepse ai na ka qëlluar të gjithëve ne: policë, shtetarët e këtij vendi, politikanët dhe biznesmenët, ka qëlluar mbi të ardhmen tonë.
Vrasje gjyqtari, vrasje polici, vrasje oficeri, vrasje të prindërit, fëmijës, vëllait, komshiut, këto janë kronikat rëqethëse të muajve të fundit, një rritje e frikshme e krimit, gatigati në prag të një anarkie kriminale e sidomos kjo në qendrat më të mëdha urbane: Tiranë, Durrës, Vlorë, Shkodër, Fier. Habia qëndron se më të shumtat e vrasjeve bëhen dhe nga vrasës me pagesë, një dukuri e rrezikshme, një antishtet paralel, një treg vrastar me pasoja të frikshme që ka bërë të tulaten dhe forcat e sigurisë.
Si ka mundësi që këta kriminelë që sigurojnë para me vrasje dalin më të fortë se forcat e sigurisë, çbëjnë qindra efektivë të shërbimeve antikrim, shërbimeve inteligjente për tju kundërvënë këtij kërcënimi gjithmonë në rritje, apo kur ata të vrasin dhe ndonjë politikan të rangut të lartë të japin llogari? Cilat janë sugjerimet konkrete për të dalë nga kjo situatë nga organet e specializuara dhe institucionet vendimmarrëse? Po opinioni publik pse rri kaq indiferent apo kur të vijë krimi te pragu i tyre do të reagojnë, pse bëjnë aq shumë mitingje e protesta politike e nuk kemi një protestë për të kundërshtuar rritjen e krimit dhe shtimin e vrasjeve pa autor? Pse diskutojmë kaq shumë për politikë dhe jemi gati të vëmë në satër cilindo që nuk na pëlqen, e kur është problem për tu bërë bashkë kundër krimit. heshtim? Po masmedia, që më shumë ushqehet nga kronika e zezë, pse nuk sensibilizon opinionin publik? A nuk duhet të ndalemi e të analizojmë se çfarë nuk shkon në këtë kërcënim të ri ndaj sigurisë sonë: drejtësia apatike e paaftë apo e korruptuar? Forcat e sigurisë të paafta apo të tulatura nga krimi dhe lidhjet e tij me elementë brenda tyre? Institucione pa drejtim eficient e vendimmarrje të drejta në përballimin e situatave të vështira, apo përqendrimi pa kritere ligjore të popullsisë në qendrat e mëdha urbane ka rritur varfërinë dhe si pasojë kriminalitetin? 
Nëse situata kriminale do të vazhdojë si ky vit që po lëmë pas, atëherë njerëzit do të heqin vëmendjen nga vlerat politike, duke u marrë më shumë me sigurinë vetjake, gjë që do të na shpierë në mosfunksionimin si duhet të institucioneve të sigurisë kolektive, duke rritur grupime të vetëmbrojtjes vetjake, të një vetëgjyqësie të heshtur që anon nga anarkia kriminale. Zot na ruaj!
Oficeri i policisë Naim Hyska po lufton me vdekjen, në kufirin midis jetës dhe vdekjes, ai në dhimbjen e thellë, duket sikur na thotë: Kush e ka radhën nesër?

----------


## landi45

po ec o shoku vriten 2-3 dele qe votojne 
dhe e duan nje qeveri kriminelesh

----------


## Edvin83

Kronikë, Lajm i fundit|01/01/2012 09:58
Korçë, dy të plagosur me armë zjarri



Foto ilustruese

Dy persona janë plagosur në Korçë pas ndërrimit të viteve. Ngjarja ka ndodhur në fshatin Denas, ku Ylli Hysenllari, 30 vjeç dhe Xhafer Hysenllatanji janë plagosur me armë zjarri në rrethana ende të pasqaruara.

Burime për “Shekullin” bëjnë të ditur se dy të plagosurit gjenden në spital, ku gjendja e 30-vjeçarit Hysenllari paraqitet e rëndë.

Për këtë nga autoritetet spitalore është kërkuar transportimi i tyre drejt Tiranës me helikopter, pasi trashësia e borës në zonë nuk lejon lëvizjen me ambulancë.

Ndërkohë, policia ka nisur hetimet për rrethanat e ngjarjes.

----------


## TetovaMas

Ne Shqiperi , me deomos shteti duhet ti konfeskoje armet ne popullaten civile .Ne raste se kjo nuk ndodhe atehere popullata e pa mbrojtur dhet te kerkoje ndihme nga Bashkesia Nderkombetare.

Jepja llopaten kesaj krijese se nuk jane per arme .

----------


## PLAKU

http://www.botasot.info/img/shtylle-elektrike42.jpg

U vihet eksploziv shtyllave të tensionit të lartë
Në Shqipëri persona të panjohur deri më tani kanë dëmtuar me eksploziv dy shtylla të tensionit të lartë në Kallmet të Lezhës.
Ngjarja ka ndodhur mbrëmjen e djeshme. Njëra prej shtyllave është dëmtuar në tre këmbët e saj, ndërsa tjera ka të dëmtuar gjithë bazamentin.
Dëmtimi ka ndodhur në shtyllat e linjës së interkonjeksionit 400 kilovolt që shërben për transmetimin e energjisë nga Mali i Zi në vendin tonë.
Forca të policisë dhe teknikë të Operatorit të Sistemit të Transmetimit (OST) kanë shkuar menjëherë në vendngjarje.
Bota Sot

----------


## Dito

Mafia shqiptare është shpërngulur drejt Skocisë në tregun fitimprurës të drogës dhe prostitucionit gjatë vitit të kaluar, mësohet nga vlerësimi i parë i agjensive të inteligjencës për grupet e huaja kriminale që operojnë në Skoci. 

Sipas agjensive të specializuara skoceze, grupet shqiptare janë në mesin e atyre që përbëjnë rrezikun më të madh dhe e veçojnë atë si ultra të dhunshme shqiptare, e cila operon përkrah 25 grupeve të krimit të organizuar. Gazeta skoceze e së dielës ‘Sunday Herald’ shkruan se nga të dhënat operative policore mafia shqiptare ka lidhje të forta dhe të drejtpërdrejta me rrugët botërore të trafikut të heroinës, armëve dhe prostitucionit. 

Për policinë skoceze mafia shqiptare përbën një sfidë të re serioze. Një dekadë pasi pushtuan tregëtinë e seksit në Londër, kjo mafie zyrtarisht është objektivi kryesor i luftës kundër krimit të organizuar në Skoci. Superintendent i Agjenisë skoceze të Luftës kundër Krimit dhe Drogës, Stephen Whitelock, deklaron se “shqiptarët tashmë kanë mbërritur në Skoci dhe disa nga pjesëtarët e saj janë të aftë të kryejnë dhunë ekstreme”. 

Pjesëtarë të mafias shqiptare e bazuar tek lidhjet e forta familjare, i kishin shtrirë edhe më parë tentakulat e saj në Skoci. Në 2003 një eksponent i saj, Luan Plakici, shqiptar nga Mali i Zi, është dënuar me dhjetë vjet për trafikimin e femrave nga Moldavia, Rumania dhe vende të tjera për prostitucion në Londër, duke përfituar 3 milionë sterlina. Mendohet se ai shtriu rrjetin e prostitucionit deri në qytetin skocez të Gllazgout. Por, ‘Sunday Herald’ shkruan se kontrolli i drejtpërdrejtë i shqiptarëve në bizneset e krimit të organizuar ose furnizimi i heroinës prej saj, do të përbëjë një kërcënim të madh jo vetëm për organet e zbatimit të ligjit, por edhe për interesat e grupeve kriminale vendase. 

Deputeti skocez Graeme Person, ish-drejtor i përgjithshëm i Agjensisë së Luftës kundër Krimit dhe Drogës thotë se “nuk jam i habitur se kolegët e mi kanë identifikuar shqiptarët”. 

Prania e tyre në Londër dhe Anglinë qendrore është e mirënjohur. Shqiptarët janë një lloj sfide për shkak të bekraundit të tyre ushtarak në vendlindje dhe elementët e tyre kriminalë kanë një histori shumë të dhunshme. 

Ato janë grupe shumë të vështira për tu penetruar në radhët e tyre, thekson deputeti skocez, ish-drejtues i lartë i policisë.



Top-channell

----------


## Dito

*Me armë në mbrojtje të pronës
*

Banore te fshatit Luz i Madh kane nisur te organizohen duke patrulluar rrugen hyrese ne fshat, si dhe rruget dytesore per te evituar grabitjet, te cilat ne muajin dhjetor u bene te shpeshta. 

Shfaqja me arme gjahu neper rruge e banoreve te revoltuar nga situate ka trembur disi grabitesit por gjendja nuk eshte qetesuar. Policia ka shtuar kontrollet ne zone dhe po heton imtesisht ne lidhje me ngjarjen, nderkohe qe jane marre ne pyetje edhe disa prej banoreve qe denoncuan ne media situaten alarmante.

Temperaturat e ulta te oreve te nates kane detyruar banoret qe te ndezin dhe zjarre te cilat pervecc te ngrohtit, sipas tyre sherbejne edhe per largimin e hajduteve nga fshati. Ne roje te pasurise se tyre, kryesisht gjese se gjalle qe eshte sulmuar nga hajdutet, fshataret kane shkrehur edhe arme ne ajer.

Qe nga muaji dhjetor ne kete fshat jane shfaqur grupe hajdutesh qe vjedhin gjene e gjalle, nga mbareshtimi i se ciles siguron jetesen i gjithe fshati. Nderkohe burime nga komisariati i policise se Kavajes bejne te ditur se gjate muajit janar nuk eshte regjistruar asnje vjedhje ne zone dhe se situata eshte vleresuar dhe do te kete prani me te shpeshte te forcave policore. Shqetesimi i banoreve i shprehur per Top Channel ka vene ne levizje blute e zones te cilet kane planifikuar patrullime te shpeshta ne kete fshat te perfshire nga pasiguria per pronen dhe jeten.


Bandat e armatosura terrorizojnë Luzin e Madh

Vetëm pak kilometra larg metropolit shqiptar, në Luz të Madh të Kavajës banorët përvec halleve të përditshme përballen me një situatë të pazakontë.

Grupe hajdutësh të armatosur e të maskuar veprojnë në zonë gjatë orëve të natës duke sulmuar stallat dhe  vjedhin gjënë e gjallë. Pasiguria për pronën dhe jetën ulet këmbëkryq në fshat sapo bie nata, ndërsa gjatë ditës të gjithë flasin si t’i bëjnë ballë situatës.

Banori Tahir Haka na tregoi ngjarjen e dy netëve më parë dhe si i mblodhi gëzhojat për t’ia dorëzuar inspektorit të policisë së zonës.

Shumica e familjeve në fshatin Luz i Madh sigurojnë jetesën nga blegtoria. Frika i ka pushtuar edhe ata që kanë vetëm një lopë, qumështin e së cilës e përdorin për konsum të përditshëm. I madh e i vogël bëjnë roje natën në mbrojtje të pronës që për ta është vetë jeta.

Më të moshuarit e fshatit thonë se situatë të ngjashme fshati nuk ka kaluar kurrë, madje as në 1997-n. Të gjithë ankohen, ngrenë zërin me shpresën se policia dhe prokuroria do të vihen në lëvizje dhe t’i shpëtojnë nga makthi që po kalojnë, në të kundërtën kërkojnë që vetë shteti t’i pajisë me armë dhe ata që nuk e kanë për të mbrojtur pronën dhe jetën.


Top channell

----------


## kleadoni

> E forta eshte se ne bilancin vjetor kte vit te policise shqiptare na dolen me 87% sukses ne kapjen e kriminelve lol ,kur vrasjet me te famshme mafioze ne shqiperi sot e ksaj dite akoma sjane zbardh. Kto mesa shof llogarisin si sukses kapjen e xhepistave ne autobuza ,kapjen e hajdutve te makinave , nderkohe per vrasjet ne mes te dites sjane te afte te nxjerrin asnje piste te mundshme se kush qysh tek e vrau? Thjesht dalin me deklereta si ajo e halimit qe tha UNE PREMTOJ QE vrasesit e Konomit do ti sjell para ligjit. Ku i ke o buf?
> 
> Nejse si perfundim shqiperia eshte kthy ne nje New mexico te vogel ose ne nje Rio e ballkanit ku vrasjet sa vijne e po shtohen.


Po normale qe "vrasjet me te famshme mafioze" nuk jane zbardhur, por kjo jo sepse kemi polici inkopetente, por sepse nuk duhet te zbardhen. Ne jemi te afte te kapim - vellain qe vret vellain per kanalin e ujit ndares ne bahçe; djalin qe vret babain per nje fjale goje etj etj. Ku ka kriminel me te veshtire per t'u kapur se keto qe permenda? LOL 

Kur s'do shteti, policia s'ka ça ben, edhe ne FBI apo CIA te jene pergatitur policat tane, s'kane ç'a bejne!

----------


## stern

Historia e një martese që përfundoi në thikë 

Familja Buraku prej pesë vitesh banonte në një apartament modest në katin e pestë të një pallati në Rubik! Ajo banesë ishte blerë me sakrifica të përbashkëta të çiftit Ilirjan dhe Diana! Ajo mësuese, ai për shumë kohë emigrant! Ishin shpërngulur aty që kur vajzën e kishin 12 vjeç ndërsa djalin 5! Fëmijë të mbarë që ndanin skamjen e përbashkët me prindërit e tyre!

Varfëria luajti shakanë e radhës në banesën Buraku! Nervat nuk mbajnë më kur vihet në diskutim buka e gojës!  

 Portreti i familjes është shumë i thjeshtë. Të ardhur nga një zonë akoma më e thellë me dy fëmijë për të rritur dhe shuplaka hallesh për të përballuar çdo ditë pa pushim përfshi të dielën!

 Mësuese Diana ishte e vetmja që mbante në shtëpi katër frymë me nevoja për veshmbathje, ushqim dhe pak kënaqësi tek alkooli ku strehohej bashkëshorti! 

Marrëdhënia nuk ishte më si dikur, kohë në të cilat kryefamiljari Ilirjan ishte ai që siguronte nevojat e përditshme! 

“Ishte një familje e qetë, nuk kemi pasur shqetësime. Jemi habitur me këtë që ka ndodhur, është diçka shumë e shëmtuar”, tregon fqinja e familjes Buraku.

 Kjo banesë duhej të ishte streha e katër shpirtrave, por u kthye në ferrin e katër fatkeqëve! Arsye mund të listohen pa fund, por justifikime nuk ka për një bashkëshort që dhunonte gruan e tij me të cilën kishte sjellë në jetë dy fëmijë dëshmitarë të pafajshëm të një agonie të pambarimtë! Dhuna brenda mureve të shtëpisë ishte kthyer në bazë ditore, gati zëvendësonte ndonjërin nga vaktet që mungonte në tavolinë! Diana Buraku nuk e përballoi dot më këtë gjendje dhe iu drejtua gjykatës! Në Lezhë po zhvillohet procesi i divorcit ndërkohë që ajo kishte marrë dhe një urdhër-mbrojtje që e detyronte z.Buraku të qëndronte të paktën 50 metra larg banesës së tij. 

E shtunë! Zgjimi ka qenë i ngadaltë në familjen Buraku! Aty jeton e vetme Diana me 2 fëmijët tashmë 17 dhe 10 vjeç! Nuk ka asgjë për të nxituar pasi e vetmja që i pret është varfëria drejt një tjetër dite të zymtë! Rreth mesditës shfaqet në derë ai që duhej të ishte kryefamiljari! Ilirjani kërkon me ngulm që të hyjë brenda. Do të takojë fëmijët! Do të pajtohet me gruan, por me mënyrën e tij çuditërisht të dhunshme të shfaqjes së dashurisë! Pas disa përpjekeve shkallmon derën! Në shtëpi situata përshkallëzohet! Fëmijët tronditen! Diana Buraku rend drejt telefonit! Policia është vetëm një thirrje larg, por thika e të shoqit është më afër! 

Atë ditë më vjen djali i vogël dhe më thotë që “babi ka therur mamin dhe motrën”. Shkova sipër, mora vajzën dhe e çova në makinë. Gjatë gjithë kohës qante dhe donte nënën e saj pranë”, tregon fqinji që i gjeti i pari të plagosurat.

 Thika ngulet në bark! Vajza sulet në mbrojtje të nënës! Babai i përmalluar në vend të përqafimit godet dhe atë! Dinamika e krimit është krejt e parëndësishme! Nënë e bijë janë jashtë rrezikut për jetën tashmë, por tronditja se babai dhe bashkëshorti i theri do të lërë shenjë përgjithmonë edhe nëse qepja e operacionit zhduket nga lëkura e tyre! 

Urdhri i gjykatës nuk u respektua dhe një grua me një vajzë panë vdekjen me sy nga dora e burrit më të rëndësishëm në jetën e tyre! E gjithë jeta e kaluar, gëzimet, vështirësiteë hallet dhe perspektiva u shuan në tehun e ftohtë të thikës!

----------


## Marya

sa cifte ndodhen ne kete gjendje dhe grate hezitojne te kerkojne ndarjen se kane frike nga keto reagime cmendurie nga bashkeshortet.


te shkretat grate , nuk dine ku te kerkojne mbeshtetje nga keta kafshe, smbetet gje tjeter vecse te jemi krenar per meshkujt shqiptar :sarkastik: 
me te miret e botes i kemi

----------

